# [materiel] choix d'un netbook

## 22decembre

Bonjour

J'envisage l'acquisition d'un mini portable (netbook). Donc je voulais savoir selon vous quel modèle, quelle marque préferer ?

L'important, c'est l'autonomie, la stabilité, la reconnaissance matériel, la durée de vie (mon actuel, un gros Acer tombe en rade en moins d'une heure, et fait des faux contacts quand il a chaud !). Bref...

J'attends vos conseils...

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Quel budget ?

----------

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Les modèles entrée de gamme étant à 300 €, je resterais dans cet ordre de prix. Je suis néanmoins disposé à taper plus haut (jusqu'à 450 €) - faut bien se donner une marge. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai oublié de dire que c'était pour faire de la bureautique, du surf... bref, pas du lourd.

Je veux bien acheter un portable avec windows et formater, ça, pas de soucis...

----------

## Biloute

Pour le surf peut être mais pour installer Gentoo faut un minimum de puissance.

je pense que tu peux éviter les atom. la carte graphique n'est pas bien supportée par linux

tu as les asus 1225 qui sont pas mal avec une bonne batterie et une bonne finition pour 350€

Lenovo fait le x121 avec un core i3 pour 400€

Acer vient de sortir le aspire v5-171 pour 450€ et bientot le aspire one 756

----------

## xaviermiller

Chalut Biloute,

J'ai un Acer Aspire One AOA 110, c'est un atom avec un disque dur. Il fonctionne impeccablement sur Gentoo, je l'utilise tous les jours. J'y compile tout, y compris LibreOffice, avec distcc. Et même sans distcc, il avance bien, le bougre.

----------

## 22decembre

Merci pour ces quelques renseignements.

À noter que j'ai eu un mauvais retour de Acer, mon actuel portable est un acer avec une autonomie pourrie et parfois, il s'éteint sans crier gare (au milieu d'un jeu, branché, c'est chiant !).

Je ne sais pas encore si je mettrais Gentoo dessus. Y a des distro optimisées portables ?

La discussion continue bien sûr !

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu n'y installes pas Gentoo, va voir ailleurs   :Twisted Evil: 

Par exemple sur http://www.forumschoixpc.com  :Wink: 

----------

## 22decembre

Ola… c'est pas bouclé, dans un sens ou dans l'autre !

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

effectivement Xavier je parlais des derniers atom n2600, n2800

----------

## gbetous

J'ai eu un eeePC701 (800x480), et un Acer Aspire One d522 (1024x600)... bin c'est clair mon prochain sera au moins en 720p.

Donc mon conseil, méfiance avec les 10" (ou moins !), c'est vite pénible pour le surf, la bureautique etc...

Actuellement mon eeePC701 me sert d'xterm de luxe, et j'ai revendu le d522. J'attends un peu la nouvelle génération que doit sortir Intel (Sandy bridge je crois ?) pour savoir si en 11" ils vont sortir de belles machines.

----------

## El_Goretto

Evitez les atom, hein, sérieusement, n'importe quel autre CPU est au moins en x4 ou x5 sur les perfs...

Pour généralement 100€ de plus, vous avez des modèles identiques avec par exemples des petits pentium.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ma part, j'avais craqué sur l'Acer Aspire One en 2009 car il était en soldes à 184 EUR. JE lui ai collé 1GO de RAM et un disque dur, et pour ce prix, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.

Si je dois le renouveler, je ne voudrai pas donner plus que 200 EUR. Ou alors taper dans les 1000.

A moins que mon nouveau laptop pro ne soit un "ultrabook", des rumeurs semblent aller dans cette direction.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Evitez les atom, hein, sérieusement, n'importe quel autre CPU est au moins en x4 ou x5 sur les perfs...
> 
> Pour généralement 100€ de plus, vous avez des modèles identiques avec par exemples des petits pentium.

 

Sans parler du fait que certains atom sont livrés avec du SGX (poulsbo, poulsbo2)...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Biloute

Je viens de tomber sur cet article.

http://linuxfr.org/news/asus-eee-seashell-x101ch-une-offre-sans-taxe-microsoft-mais-viciee

Mon pc viens de me lacher. C était un Lenovo x61s je suis un peu déçu de la marque (ca n'a plus rien à voir avec ibm) à cause du bios pourri ainsi que l'écran, le ventilo et la coque fissurée de partout alors j'ai aussi fait une recherche de netbook.

Je me suis commandé un acer aspire one 756 vendu 350€ par auchan. Il a un celeron 877 la batterie est petite et je recherche une batterie plus grosse.

Je ferais un résumé plus tard des composants.

----------

